# Flour recall



## jp61 (May 31, 2016)

I know some of you folks enjoy baking. Seen this recall and thought I'd relay the info.

http://www.generalmills.com/flour


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!

Al


----------



## venture (Jun 1, 2016)

From the article, "Based on the information that has been shared with General Mills, some of the ill consumers may have also consumed raw dough or batter."

Huh?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

